# 3DS System Version 2.1.0-3E Released!



## Nollog (Jun 16, 2011)

No idea what's new, but my 3DS asked me to update when I tried going to the eShop.
Probably to do with either ridge racer's bug, or Club Nintendo phishing.

--Acekard 2i still loading.

Update:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Latest System Update and System Feature Update:
> 
> June 15, 2011
> Nintendo 3DS Menu 2.1.0-3U
> ...


----------



## Moose13 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just updated here too. 2.1.0-3U here in the states.  No noticable differences to me yet.

Edit: For everyone's info, it was not an automatic update, it prompted first.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 16, 2011)

Then it's probably not the phishing thing as that was a European problem only.


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 16, 2011)

Did it block any flashcarts?


----------



## Nollog (Jun 16, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Did it block any flashcarts?


my acekard 2i's still working.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

Possibly just a fix for the Ridge Racer bug. Didn't they say it would be available 'later' this month?

edit -- Changelog:


			
				nikola987 said:
			
		

> Latest System Update and System Feature Update:
> 
> June 15, 2011
> Nintendo 3DS Menu 2.1.0-3U
> ...


source: http://gbatemp.net/t297234-2-0-0-2-update-...t&p=3717961


----------



## Snailface (Jun 16, 2011)

Just an interesting side-note, if you parental controls enabled (even with no restrictions set), the system will ask for a pin before the update starts. 

That could be a nice feature to keep people from accidentally updating your system.

BTW-that was a fast update!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 16, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Possibly just a fix for the Ridge Racer bug. Didn't they say it would be available 'later' this month?
> 
> edit -- Changelog:
> 
> ...



They said mid-June and it's exactly mid June.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> They said mid-June and it's exactly mid June.


Thanks for clearing that up, I didn't remember what they said exactly.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 16, 2011)

The fact that a firmware update fixed a game bug shows that Nintendo's not doing the whole EVERYTHING MUST BE SEPARATE they did on the Wii.  This is good news in that if the 3DS is hacked people will be able to code lots of interesting things and this might allow easier exploits... but is bad in that it'd likely mean more security attempts (though how well they'll work I won't guess).


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anyone yet been able to confirm if the Supercard DStwo still works?


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jun 16, 2011)

Confirmed, Acekard 2i is still working here after system update.


----------



## psanps88 (Jun 16, 2011)

Supercard ds2 still works. It's not surprising since acekard 2i does.


----------



## Aran_Belmont (Jun 16, 2011)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Has anyone yet been able to confirm if the Supercard DStwo still works?



Yeah, it works fine.
Feel free to update


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 16, 2011)

psanps88 said:
			
		

> Supercard ds2 still works. It's not surprising since acekard 2i does.


My HW44 Ak2i does not, however. For some reason it still insists on showing up as an AK2i... like if it was still in my previous DS lite.


----------



## ilman (Jun 16, 2011)

does cyclo dsi evo work?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 16, 2011)

My DStwo works.

And that update was really fast.


----------



## DSi-temp (Jun 16, 2011)

ilman said:
			
		

> does cyclo dsi evo work?


No, cyclo dont works on 2.0.0 and even NOT on 2.1.0


----------



## TankedThomas (Jun 16, 2011)

I loved how I got the notification via SpotPass about this update, because it said a new, recommended update had been release on June 16 (today), and was version number 2.0.0-2E. Oh man, I was confused for ages, until I looked at 3Dbrew and saw that there was indeed a new update - Nintendo just failed at getting the details of their own software correct.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 16, 2011)

Am I imaging things or is the eShop suddenly a lot faster?


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 16, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Am I imaging things or is the eShop suddenly a lot faster?



That could just be to do with the time of day or amount of traffic.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I finally linked my club nintendo account!


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jun 16, 2011)

Updated straight away, and unusually haven't recieved any spotpass content since (been 2 hours now).
No Pokedex or DOA costume and it's definitely in range as I dl'd Shantae 10 minutes ago


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 16, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## pachura (Jun 16, 2011)

Where can you see your current firmware version ? Is this number (2.1.0-3E) displayed somewhere ?


----------



## ilman (Jun 16, 2011)

I heard that cyclo worked on 2.0 (DSi mode only).


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2011)

pachura said:
			
		

> Where can you see your current firmware version ? Is this number (2.1.0-3E) displayed somewhere ?


Look in your settings. Wish there was more to this update tho...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 16, 2011)

pachura said:
			
		

> Where can you see your current firmware version ? Is this number (2.1.0-3E) displayed somewhere ?



under the settings game (on th emain menu)
go onto it then top screen bottom right






 by king


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 16, 2011)

God dammit, still no eShop cards available >.>


----------



## molh394 (Jun 16, 2011)

ilman said:
			
		

> I heard that cyclo worked on 2.0 (DSi mode only).


This is true.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 16, 2011)

I just updated! more good news, the M3 zero i works


----------



## indask8 (Jun 16, 2011)

It would be much easier to say that every flashcarts that worked on 2.0, works on 2.1...

That update came fast, I don't think Nintendo tried or had time to mess with any flashcart.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 16, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> It would be much easier to say that every flashcarts that worked on 2.0, works on 2.1...
> 
> That update came fast, I don't think Nintendo tried or had time to mess with any flashcart.


Maybe their sales did get up, and people are using much more Homebrew now :')
But seriously, If flash card makers _do_ support Homebrew, why don't they block games?


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 16, 2011)

this update
was mainly to fix the 
Ridge Racer 3ds bug


----------



## Spidey_BR (Jun 16, 2011)

I was hopefully it would fix my camera problems. I actually managed to kill the AR dragon, even got a new record at it (didn't know I even had one score), but not much later it froze to my despair. I'll have to send it to RMA, nevertheless.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments to enhance user experience


They really needed to improve that..
Updating in a bit. I hope they really did improve lol.


----------



## Fluto (Jun 16, 2011)

This is really anoying.
I Update and hour later the Notification comes up to update my 3DS 
Something with the last one.


Nintendo you need to keep up with me


----------



## Tanas (Jun 16, 2011)

iEdge still working.


----------



## macrox (Jun 16, 2011)

Still nothing at all from Team Cyclops as far as fixing the now non-functioning DS mode. DSi mode does boot up and runs but still no wifi and emulators running under DSi have plenty of audio issues; either none or crackling sounds.

Hard to believe from the company who got the DSi mode working first eh? 

I would like to ask the people here to give more details pro and con on what they see as far as the problems I list above with their card like Acekard etc...

ciao


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2011)

I never did get that Ridge Racer bug. Updated anyway, though.


----------



## zaferman (Jun 16, 2011)

my r4i gold non-3ds is still working!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 16, 2011)

We get it people, all flash carts, that worked with the previous firmware, are still working with the current one. That's just an hotfix for Ridge Racer. Nothing more.


----------



## gamepopper (Jun 16, 2011)

My Acekard 2i wasn't loading immediately after the update, but I rebooted the system again and it worked fine afterwards.

Sorry if this was already mentioned.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 16, 2011)

Does this update fix the charge light glitch? I dont know if anyone knows but after charging your 3DS on the dock for a certain amount of time. Even after the battery is full the charge light would not turn off. I hope that is fixed.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 16, 2011)

RemixDeluxe said:
			
		

> Does this update fix the charge light glitch? I dont know if anyone knows but after charging your 3DS on the dock for a certain amount of time. Even after the battery is full the charge light would not turn off. I hope that is fixed.



I never experienced this, but looks like the power button is now normally reacting when we press it (some people, me included, noticed that sometime to turn the 3DS on we had to push the power button several times/keep it pressed quite a while..., now it turns on instantly with a light press).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

RemixDeluxe said:
			
		

> Does this update fix the charge light glitch? I dont know if anyone knows but after charging your 3DS on the dock for a certain amount of time. Even after the battery is full the charge light would not turn off. I hope that is fixed.


It didn't fix it, at least not for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

Ooh, how's the R4iDSN? /noob-mode


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 16, 2011)

wtf whenever that home menu thing appears (like when i return from the friends list) my 3ds crashes does this happen to anyone beside me?
edit: fix'd


----------



## Nicole Luyben (Jun 17, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Ooh, how's the R4iDSN? /noob-mode



look at this news from R4ids.cn 

"R4i Gold 3DS can also support Nintendo 3DS ver 2.1.0-3(J,E,U) successfully!(2011-06-16)"


----------



## FilipeQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, i'm new here.

Tell me one thing : If i install that update, next time the next update will be released, when i turn on Wi-Fi, will i be FORCED to install update or i can refuse/turn off automatic updates? I want to look sometimes at eShop or play Street Fighter online, but now i'm scared to. Acekard for now is everything i got.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 17, 2011)

FilipeQ said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, i'm new here.
> 
> Tell me one thing : If i install that update, next time the next update will be released, when i turn on Wi-Fi, will i be FORCED to install update or i can refuse/turn off automatic updates? I want to look sometimes at eShop or play Street Fighter online, but now i'm scared to. Acekard for now is everything i got.


No one knows yet, but it would probably give you a SpotPass message to update.


----------



## FilipeQ (Jun 17, 2011)

If i would be able to refuse updating, i can do it forever.

PS: Right now, i was trying to get into European eShop and it said that i can't pass without system update installed. :/ I don't know how about wireless playing, but i'm not going to update for now. I will wait and see.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2011)

The eShop, Wii Shop Channel, DSi Shop, et al, will always tell you to have the latest firmware before using them.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well this sucks, I bought an iEvo for my 3DS, am still waiting for it in the mail, and now it won't work when I get it? (insert expletive to show disappointment... The more offensive, the better)


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you already update the 3DS? If so... yea, that could be a problem. Well, for what it's worth the DS lites are rather cheap now, so it might be worth picking one up as a "backup" if for nothing else to update/program any flashcarts you might use in the now or near future.


----------



## mehmed (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry i didnt update dstwo.


----------



## Sabba (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi guys, my R4 RTS Lite isn't working anymore after the update. More people with this problem? And when does the new firmware arrive?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sabba said:
			
		

> Hi guys, my R4 RTS Lite isn't working anymore after the update. More people with this problem? And when does the new firmware arrive?



there already is an update

2.0 firmware for RTS Lite

got to be applied on a older DS that doesnt have that firmware


----------



## Sabba (Jun 29, 2011)

An older DS? Doesn't matter which? So I have to install the formware on this older DS and then it works?


----------

